

Ford Manual (1919) For Owners and Operators of Ford Cars and Trucks - reitanqild
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/46206/46206-h/46206-h.htm

======
reitanqild
Reason for reading: if you are anything like me and like old manuals with
cross section illustrations, advice on valve adjustment etc.

